# where to buy silk screen for hash????



## crazy7605150 (May 27, 2009)

i want to make a small amount of hash from my trimmings. i want to be able to make some hash using the bubble bag technique but i dont have the money nor the way to get bubble bags... i want to be able to go and get just the silk screen material but have no idea where to buy them... i went to a crafts store with fabric and stuff but could find it myself and dont want to ask someone for the fact i dont know what its used for normally and i dont know what to tell her i need it for... lol thought about just saying my mom said to pick it up since im in town but what ever... if someone could please help me i would sooo appreciate it thank you for your help


----------



## Roseman (May 27, 2009)

Go to a Silk screen T-Shirt painter store, ask for 100 or 110 micron.

Or buy a Kief Box.
Kief Box:






[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Price:*$65.00*[/FONT]

This is a WICCA Kief box, the very best one on the market. There is one slightly larger and one slightly smaller, and you'll need one to make HIGH GRADE blonde Lebonese or Blonde Afganey Hash. You can buy them at a "head shop" or "smoke shop" or "herbal accessories" store or order them off the internet. Do NOT get a GRINDER Box or Spaceship Box. They make low green or brown grade hash.

I saw a dude on here stretch panty hose over the end of a Pringles Potato chip tube, put his trim int he tube, and shake the kief out.


----------



## crazy7605150 (May 27, 2009)

> Go to a Silk screen T-Shirt painter store, ask for 100 or 110 micron.


what exatly do they use if for tho if for some reason they ask me...


----------



## Roseman (May 27, 2009)

tell them to paint a shirt or screen some powder


----------



## crazy7605150 (May 27, 2009)

> Go to a Silk screen T-Shirt painter store, ask for 100 or 110 micron.


what exactly do they use if for tho if for some reason they ask me...


----------



## crazy7605150 (May 29, 2009)

oh ok cool thnx... man you cant edit your post anymore on here or what.. u have to be elite now??? that blows... it double post and i cant fix it...


----------



## Roseman (May 29, 2009)

anyone can edit a post within the first 24 hrs after it is posted.


----------



## ToketheSmoke.com (May 31, 2009)

na dude go to where they sell bubble bags n buy a 10 dollar replacement screen 

i did tht n its works perfect got some great hash


----------



## Relaxed (May 31, 2009)

silk screens are used for in the commercial printing industry. You could be familiar with the t shirt side of the printing industry. The ink goes thru the silk screen material that has very fine holes in it on to the shirt. The real fact is silk screening material is used for large format commercial printing. To give you one example would be the stand up display point of sale pieces that you see in grocery stores. Human size pictures of race car drivers is one example. Silk screens and large format means also just what is says....very large pieces of printed material sizes usually ranging 4ft to 10ft tall. Think that will explain a little without getting to much into info. details..can get complicated in subject with 6 different kinds of printing methods and silk screen printing only one method of printing.


----------



## ILLISTOFSUPERCHRON (May 31, 2009)

I have bought a really nice one(screen for sifting) 80 micron from a head shop for like 60. no collection tray thought. In the past when i was broke i have gotten descent kief from using a stretched piece of pantyhose.


----------



## danbridge (May 20, 2013)

Roseman said:


> Or buy a Kief Box.
> Kief Box:
> 
> 
> ...


But that's 65 dollars worth of bud I could buy. Is there anything cheaper?


----------



## jcchronic (May 21, 2013)

Any half way decent artist supply store will have premade silk screens and/or silk by the yard to buy.


----------



## IHaveSixCats (Nov 11, 2013)

Ebay. I tried finding it in Michael's craft store and they just stopped selling it a few months ago if you can believe that.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Nov 11, 2013)

Got mine on Amazon!


----------



## 1grower (Nov 12, 2013)

Buy 3 stage bubble bags..a lot of money..but real shit..


----------



## BWG707 (Nov 12, 2013)

I was bored the other day and made a cheap "shaker jar" to make some dry sieve hash. Cut out the inside perimeter of the top to a plastic jar, filled with some trim and a few nickels (for a little agitation) and strectched some nylon stockings over the top then screwed the top on and shook for a min. over a mirror. Scraped up the powder and pressed it in a vise for an hr. Came out a little greenish but it smoked great. Very stoney and tastey. It could have been better with a smaller mesh screen but it still came out very good.


----------



## smokeweed1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey

I have purchased my screen on this site http://www.spacezeven.com/ they have well explained on their site how you can make good hash.
The hashish which i make with this screen is vey tasty. I live in Holland and it is certainly just as good quality as the hashish from the dutch coffee shops.


----------

